# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Air kolam keruh dan penggunaan filter UV

## KARHOMA

Menyambung dari postingan AIR KOLAM HITAM kemaren akhirnya saya amati lebih teliti lagi kondisi air kolam ternyata keruh kecoklatan bukannya hitam, jadi mungkin karena kolam saya berada di luar (outdoor) kena sinar matahari dai pagi sampe sore akhirnya alga lebih cepat booming walaupun umurnya baru 1 minggu.

Kondisi kolam.


Contoh air yang saya ambil di gelas.


Untuk mengatasi alga ini saya sudah membeli filter UV, sayang saya baru dapet yg 13W dan kemaren saya coba terlebih dahulu di akuarium yg saya tempatkan persis di samping jendela sehingga kena sianr matahari dan alganya juga menjadi booming.

Foto akuarium sebelum filter UV diaktifkan.


Foto akuarium keesokan pagi sebelum berangkat kerja, air sudah mulai bersih, warna hijau sudah mengilang.


Foto akuarium malam hari setelah pada saat pulang kerja, air akuarium ternyata sudah benar2 bening.


Kesimpulan :
Penggunaan filter UV ini cukup efektif dan efisien untuk menghilangkan alga, karena dalam jangka waktu 1 hari air akuarium sdh menjadi bening.

Pertanyaan :
Untuk kolam dgn volume air kurang lebih 6 ton, efektifkah penggunaan filter UV yg hanya 13W ini? Atau musti pake yg wattnya lebih besar?

Peralatan :
Filter UV merek Jebo 13 watt
Pompa SP2500 merek resun 18 watt 1400LH

Mohon masukan dari para suhu koi.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

> Lampu UV-C sudah saya pergunakan sejak 5 bulan yang lalu dan nyala 24 jam, kecuali PLN padam   , menurut saya air kolam ku bening sih, padahal kolamku posisinya full outdoor, pagi sampai sore kena sinar matahari terus, jadi ikan Koi-nya seperti di pantai Kuta, berjemur terus   
> Tq.
> 
> NB: kedalaman kolam cuman 70 cm.


Seneng liat kolam bening begini, pak 80en kolamnya belang2 gitu karena cat yg ngelotok atau lumut yg tumbuhya gak rata?

Kolamnya sama pak dgn kolam saya, cetek ...   ::  
Ini gara2 tukang yg maen ratain aja waktu melester jadi kebuang lebih dari 20cm   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asfur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

> Yang kelihatan belang belang itu lumut yang tumbuh di dasar, Pak. Sebelum ini penuh lumut di dasar warnanya hijau tua, cuman terakhir ini kok kayak ilang lumut tebalnya, mungkin air sudah mulai mature kali, ato ikannya yang rakus   .
> Dulu saya salah pakai tukang kolam Pak, mereka ga mau bikin filter sama sekali, jadinya 2 hari air sudah butek hijau, makanya darurat saya beli filter yang udah jadi untuk kolam merek JEBO, cuman ya ga mumpuni Pak, mmg setelah ada filter air jauh lebih bening, tapi setiap 3 hari sekali media filter berupa spon, sudah mampet Pak kena lumut.
> Pengalaman dari Forum ini saya langsung buat filter chamber, syukur Pak sampai sekarang masih oke oke airnya, bahkan sudah hampir 2 bulan ini air tdk pernah ganti cuman nambahi saja kok kalo ada kesusutan.
> Memang sebenarnya Forum ini Pak yang membantu saya menjadikan air kolam jadi bening, makanya saya sangat ber-terima kasih atas sharing dari thread thread di Forum ini.


Pake JEBO yg canister ya pak?
Untung gak jadi ake filter canister, mana harganya mahal banget lagi  :P 

pak 80en, saya juga kalo lagi gak ada waktu paling cuman tambahin air yg berkurang karena menguap atau mungkin juga rembes, tapi setahu saya ada baiknya air tetep diganti sekian persen supanya kadar amonianya gak terakumulasi. (cmiiw)

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asuyanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asuyanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

> btw pagi ini saya liat kolam kok agak bening ya, gak keruh seperti kemaren2, apa filter biologinya udah mulai bekerja, padahal baru 2 minggu lebih     dan sampe saat ini saya belum pernah pake bakteria starter soalnya keabisan dana  :P 
> 
> pak Yanto, kalo filter UV saya gunakan di kolam akan saya posting fotonya dan update perkembangannya.


Mantep pak, update terus infonya Pak....

Kolam saya juga kelihatannya udah mulai bening Pak.. padahal saya mau memperbaharui UV saya tuh, tapi mau di lihat dulu nih kedepannya, bakal banyak lumut gak yah....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

betul pak... klo lewat di sinar UV klo ngga... bakteri pengurai kan punya rumah pak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Dasar apah" maw . . . . . .  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Asfur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## garonk2000

klo lampu uv ama filter uv itu beda ga? apa klo filter uv itu sama kaya filter biasa cuma ada lampu uv nya? BTW lampu uv or filter uv itu berapaan ya harganya? ( yg china brp n yg high quality brp). klo bisa sih sekalian kasi tau merek-mereknya yang mahal ampe yg murah  :: . Oh ya skalian klo chamber filter itu maksudnya filter yang ditanem ya? sorry masih newbie

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Kayaknye lampu UV musti ganti yg 40 watt nih   ::  

Thanks atas saran dan atensinya om ...

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## diko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chris_lz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariwake

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Bukannya bahaya buat ikan, kalo UV nya di letakkan di dalam kolam?
Beli UV-C nya di Makaliwe Om... banyak pilihan...

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

oke om..diintipz ah..walau ga akan beli UV..  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Lampu UV diletakkan di chamber terakhir.

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jozman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

yang paling ane suka ama potonya bang rhoma yang ini :



bisa handfeed lewat jendela neh mantabb   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

> berarti masih batas normal dong Ed ... 
> lu titip aja ama chivas klo mo beli tester kayak gitu, murah kan cuman cemban  :P


ceban om. ga pake M..  ::  
btw jd pengen pake bioball yg banyak kyk si om deh..  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pasek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jozman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

bentar bentar yang disuruh modif tuh bioballnya edi ataw rambutnya edi   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pasek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Beneraaaaaan Ed  , , nikmat  , ,  manssssstaappp  kalo sdh hand feeding , , , , , ,

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jozman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> Oouuughhhhh .... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantap nih feeding sambil berdiri.......


*Apanya Om??? ( yang berdiri..)*  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

gpp om koibito, jangan terlalu serius tar malah jd stress ...  :P 

Oh ya, kemaren ke MGK liat chagoi panjang 107 cm, buset gede banget tuh ikan, yg ini baru bener2 gak ada lawannya, dlm ukuran maksudnya. Kata yg ngerawatnye sih umurnya udah 8 taun, cuman gw lupa ngasih makannya pake apa ya ikan segede gitu  ......  ::  
Sebungkus nasi padangkah ...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pasek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

> berarti bener dong tuh tukang ikan, tp apa ada efek buat ikan????


Om chivas, semoga bisa jadi masukan..

Thanks om..   ::  

www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1782&hilit=tawas

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Ya ada donks umurnya Om, disarankan ganti 6 bulan sekali kalo gak salah. Trus katanya awetan GE daripada Philips? Eh maap boleh nyebut merk gak ya?   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

> Pernah ada yg coba pake timer ternyata umur lampu UV jadi lebih pendek (cmiiw).
> 
> Apabila sistem filter sudah benar dan filter juga udah mature, lampu UV gak dinyalain juga air akan tetep bening.


Filter Mature rata-rata berapa bulan?

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Dalam 1 bulan beli lampu UV sampai 2 kali..

any recommendation merek apa yg bagus dan beli di mana??

thanks sebelum nya

----------


## bobbykoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ni gw pakai udah tahunan
> tpi buat jual air minum isi ulang  
> 
> buat kolam mau gw bikin kayak gini tpi mau dirancang portable biar bisa di pindah kolam satu ke kolam lain.
> 
> 
> Yang buat isi ulang umumnya pake yang 55W, buat kolam tersedia model beginian kok bro, harga untuk 36w rata2 dibawah 1 juta dengan lampu model PL.
> ...


benernya air disini sudah bagus sekali om, kagak butuh proses macam2, air dr sini ( atas ndeso gw ) buat alirin kebutuhan kota batang
kalo pekalongan biasanya ambilin pkai tangki mobil buat bahan baku galon isi ulang,
sebelum di proses, udah layak minum, cuma takutnya kalo ada zat negatif yg masuk ke air di waktu air perjalanan dari sumber sampai ke rumah2

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kumonryu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enuch

kolam saya 4 ton full outdoor , pakai uv 20 watt , alga hilang

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

